# yet another RF refuge now here



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

*yet another RF refugee now here*

Hi everyone - see many of the roadfly crowd are already here.
Look forward to chatting with the Bimmerfest regulars and RoadFly refugees

Cheers

Mike (a.k.a. mike_m3)


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey Mike....Glad your here...


----------



## surfah (Apr 6, 2003)

Awesome!

BTW, thanks for your madrussion site...it helped me lots!

:bow:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Welcome to Bimmerfest! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*what up mike*

glad you made it. This feels like the underground railroad!


----------



## iwannadinanm3 (Jan 26, 2003)

quick question, i see a lot of people saying they came over from roadfly? What happened there? Did it get messed up or something?


----------



## RoadRat (Apr 6, 2003)

mostly....just annoyed by the arbitrary banning, slow software, deleting of some OT posts and not others....

I like RF, but it takes a lot of time to keep up with the board there.....and one of the admins is a PITA

It's all good....all things must pass.....


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Agree with the Rat*

Many of the most interesting guys from RF have made it here and to a few other boards - RF keeps doing everyting possible to piss_off members while singing to the world about their traffic.
Like RoadRat said, all things must pass...


----------



## iwannadinanm3 (Jan 26, 2003)

ahhh i c, typical comments i hear about road fly lol, i never really went on their before much though. Glad to see bimmerfest.com is growing, i'm more on dtm and bimmerforums.com than here though.


----------



## TOASTY (Apr 11, 2003)

*i just turned into a RF refugee tonight*

the RF board has become increasingly lame as the regulars started to leave. glad to see some familiar names again.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

welcome aboard TOASTY

:thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

Me thinks Aty was the first of the RF refugees who parted the sea with a honk of his horn and led his people (us RF folks) to the true homeland...


----------

